# 3 150 watt plant lights vs 2 30 watt CFLS



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

okay well i thought these lights would be good for growing pot, since they say for the acceleration of plant growth on the box, but someone says they put out the wrong spectrum. http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4329&p roducts_id=14250 

My question is, are the lights good for weed at all? like if I could cool them down and stuff and put them couple inches above the pot plants, or no? am I better off just putting 2 30 watt CFLS in the sockets I have these in?


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 1, 2008)

High, I clicked on the link and couldn't determine which lites you are comparing. Depending on your grow room you might as well go to the 42w cfl's. The ONLY GOOD lites for mj is cfl's and the variety's of hid's which include hps and mh. Go to htgsupply.com as they also have a great lite selection. good luck and keep it green.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i followed the link but it didn't show anything. what spectrum is your current light and what type up light is it?


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone told me they put out green spectrum, I am not 100% sure though.

This looks like my light, its called a grow light, except mine is 150 watts and 130 volts. http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4329&products_id=14250


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

that is an incandecent bulb- no good for proper mj growth.

cfls and HIDs brother.


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

but why are they under 'plant lights' and say for the acceleration of plant growth? do other plants grow onm a different spectrum then pot?


----------



## iClown (Jul 2, 2008)

help pleasee


----------



## Rogue (Jul 6, 2008)

They are an incandescent grow bulb. They are very inefficient for growing. They do put out usable light for growing but also produce a lot of heat for the light they make. Compared to CFLs or HPS they use a ton more electricity to produce the same amount of light. It is like the difference of you commuting by yourself in a Chevy Suburban vs a motorcycle. Both will get you there but not for the same amount of gas.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

except that bulb wont get any near what an HID can....LOL

that motorcycle toasted that burb' ......and its still goin!


----------



## Tater (Jul 7, 2008)

This guy has multiple threads all asking the same question.  Put him on ignore like I did.


----------



## iClown (Jul 7, 2008)

lol @ tater.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> but why are they under 'plant lights' and say for the acceleration of plant growth? do other plants grow onm a different spectrum then pot?



They would work good for average houseplants that do not require much light, but for MJ which is a very light hungry plant...spectrum and intensity is critical.


----------



## iClown (Jul 7, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> They would work good for average houseplants that do not require much light, but for MJ which is a very light hungry plant...spectrum and intensity is critical.


 
WOW thanks alot man, that was the post I was looking for haha, thanks.


----------

